# Toro s620 engine into a CCR1000?



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the engine from a single stage Toro snow pusher S620 will fit in a Toro CCR1000. Both have electric start? I am going to see the S620 tomorrow to try and replace the blown CCR1000 engine.

Thanks for any help!
G


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

According to the service manual, both engines are identical in specifications. The S600 used the AH600 engine, the CCR1000 used the HSK600. It "Should" be an easy swap.


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Grunt said:


> According to the service manual, both engines are identical in specifications. The S600 used the AH600 engine, the CCR1000 used the HSK600. It "Should" be an easy swap.


Thanks Grunt !


----------

